# Steering Part Needed..



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has a Hex Flange for a steering shaft that they can part with ??\\It is for my Cub Cadet, but most all MTD machines have them..

PM me if you have one laying around..edro:


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I have more stuff laying around than one could imagine but to my knowledge not a hex flange like that. 

If you can't locate one maybe Ace hardware would have a washer nut or Keps nut that could be made into the flange you need.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

My Son Donnie replaced one last week, the repair shop has 5 of them, I will send u one if you like.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

DrBailey said:


> My Son Donnie replaced one last week, the repair shop has 5 of them, I will send u one if you like.


Thanks Doc....edro:


----------



## vanillagorilla (Mar 16, 2012)

I just replaced mine as well. Bought two of them on line for about $4.00 each. I will try and see if I can find where I bought them when I get home.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

vanillagorilla said:


> I just replaced mine as well. Bought two of them on line for about $4.00 each. I will try and see if I can find where I bought them when I get home.


Thanks for the reply..

I believe Doc paid a little over $2.00 for one that he sent me.He had a parts guy right there in his home town!! edro:

Here is another link to the actual part..*CLICK HERE*


----------

